# June 6, 2015 - America On Wheels - Allentown PA



## dreese (Mar 12, 2005)

On June 6, America On Wheels Museum in Allentown PA will be hosting our annual slot car day. The museum is at 5 North Front Street in Allentown, and our exhibit in June will be "Gettin' the Job Done--Evolution of the Pickup Truck. ECHORR will again be hosting the America On Wheels Grand Prix. Racers wanting free admission to the museum on that day must contact Hiram Durant to be on the list at the admission window that morning. The winner of the race will get their name on the permanent trophy on display in the museum's hallway, joining our first two winners, Henry Harnish and Henry Harnish. The winner also received a custom plaque sponsored by Eddie Sachs Racing, LLC. 

We will also have vendors set up in the Long Haul art gallery selling slot car items of all types, and Al Pink's Drag Strip will be available for fun and games. If space is available in the room, there will also be a 1/43 track set up to allow kids to try their hands at slot car racings. Vendors are asked to register in advance using the form found at http://www.reesed.com/AOW/2015VENDORS.pdf . You can see the flyer, including a photo of Henry getting his personal trophy from Eddie Sachs III at http://www.reesed.com/AOW/2015Slot.pdf . And you can join the racers and the vendors for lunch in the museum's Hub Cap Café, a restored 1950's soda fountain serving hot dogs and milk shakes.

Please join us in this very special location for a slot car event.


----------



## dreese (Mar 12, 2005)

Just an reminder that the deadline for discounted vendor tables is Friday, May 22. If you want to see some of my photos from the museum's current displays, please go to http://www.flickr.com/photos/brooklands/sets/72157651738590762

I will be looking for you on June 6 at America On Wheels.


----------

